# ICD-9 for abnormal holter results



## nessac2008@q.com (Jan 5, 2012)

The physician did not specify why the holter monitor result was abnormal. How would I code the diagnosis "abnormal holter monitor". Would I use 794.31 or 794.39? I would appreciate your input.

Thank you.


----------



## ajs (Jan 5, 2012)

nessac2008@q.com said:


> The physician did not specify why the holter monitor result was abnormal. How would I code the diagnosis "abnormal holter monitor". Would I use 794.31 or 794.39? I would appreciate your input.
> 
> Thank you.



I would use 794.39 as the 794.31 is specific to EKG or ECG


----------



## jgf-CPC (Jan 6, 2012)

I agree with Arlene. I would also us that.


----------



## MacksMom (Oct 9, 2013)

*794.30*



nessac2008@q.com said:


> The physician did not specify why the holter monitor result was abnormal. How would I code the diagnosis "abnormal holter monitor". Would I use 794.31 or 794.39? I would appreciate your input.
> 
> Thank you.



I use 794.30 for abnormal holter results and abnormal exercise tolerance test results.  I save 794.39 for abnormal nuclear stress.  794.31 is for an abnormal ekg.


----------

